# Sayoc Northern California looking for instructors



## MZH (Sep 4, 2012)

Im looking for a Sayoc kali teacher thats either located in N. California. Id be willing to travel to east bay or sacramento.  There is one in oakland but they charge alot for a private lesson. If theres anyone that trains in a garage or a park please let me know. and thank you in advance.


----------

